# Digital Camera 10k-20k



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi friends, I am going to buy a Digital camera next week. Which one I should choose? My budget is Rs:10000-20000. Please suggest a good one with good clarity.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 2, 2012)

Buy Nikon S9100 from ebay for 13k. You need to increase your budget slightly but its worth every penny.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for reply. Is it have a good picture clarity?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2012)

Choice is between 
Canon powershot SX220 HS
Nikon S9100
Nikon p300
Sony HX9V

U can decide as per ur need

If u can increase the budget by 1-2k then  u will get the amazing Canon S95, Olympus XZ-1 and Nikon P7100 which have much advance features and slightly bigger sensor


----------



## arian29 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 for Nikon S9100


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

abhilashkrishn ..bro just tell us ur need carefully and the answer will automatically come


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey you have edit the thread and now that you have a budget of upto 20k, you can also look out for HX9V


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> abhilashkrishn ..bro just tell us ur need carefully and the answer will automatically come



As far as I know the poll here shows Canon to be the great brand. Please suggest a good one which I have to use more in home use and some outdoor use also. The main thing I have to make sure that it will have a good clarity picture and long lasting. Also welcomes manual mode in the camera as I am going to learn photography also.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 3, 2012)

abhilashkrishn said:


> As far as I know the poll here shows Canon to be the great brand. Please suggest a good one which I have to use more in home use and some outdoor use also. The main thing I have to make sure that it will have a good clarity picture and long lasting. Also welcomes manual mode in the camera as I am going to learn photography also.



wait for Nikon P510. comming 

Brilliant clarity. Astounding reach.
For the outdoor photographer, the COOLPIX P510 puts you where you need to be. Bring your subjects up close and personal, with an incredible zoom range of 24mm-1,000mm. Spontaneous action is captured sharp and clear with optical VR Image Stabilization and amazingly fast autofocus. Every image and Full HD (1080p) movie dazzles when produced by the advanced 16.1 MP CMOS sensor.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 3, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> wait for Nikon P510. comming
> 
> Brilliant clarity. Astounding reach.
> For the outdoor photographer, the COOLPIX P510 puts you where you need to be. Bring your subjects up close and personal, with an incredible zoom range of 24mm-1,000mm. Spontaneous action is captured sharp and clear with optical VR Image Stabilization and amazingly fast autofocus. Every image and Full HD (1080p) movie dazzles when produced by the advanced 16.1 MP CMOS sensor.



What will be the price for this..?



> @ sujoyp



can you please tell the difference between the Canon powershot SX220 HS & Canon powershot SX230 HS


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 3, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> What will be the price for this..?



Price: $429.00


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

@SeenuGuddu the main difference between canon powershot SX230HS and SX220HS is wifi and GPS


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 4, 2012)

@ Rockstar11

a bit cost,Thaks Rockstar11



sujoyp said:


> @SeenuGuddu the main difference between canon powershot SX230HS and SX220HS is wifi and GPS



Thanks sujoyp and you seems be like professional in shooting, i have seen your photos shots, that was super shots.

Actually i am dummy in picking this, so i think Wifi is better than GPS..?

i think Canon is no 1 to pick , so PowerShot SX220 HS is better..for below 20 K?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> @ Rockstar11
> 
> a bit cost,Thaks Rockstar11



21k

may be we can expect even more attractive prices at our local dealers.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2012)

@SeenuGuddu bro just learning from last 1 year...if u show interest u will get those results too 

U didnt understood  SX230 have wifi and gps and SX220 dont have both 

20k budget is enough actually...I will check if there is anything more for u...Sx220HS is 15k....something should be there in between


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your valuable inputs. I welcome more suggestions from you.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 5, 2012)

You have got the following three options:
Nikon S9100 for 13k(prefer this if you want a very good cam with very good optical zoom @ an amazing price)
Canon SX220HS for 15k(a very good cam)
Sony HX9V for ~16k(if you want a camera with fully loaded features which is good in very field)


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> You have got the following three options:
> Nikon S9100 for 13k(prefer this if you want a very good cam with very good optical zoom @ an amazing price)
> Canon SX220HS for 15k(a very good cam)
> Sony HX9V for ~16k(if you want a camera with fully loaded features which is good in very field)



one question to you 

why don't you specify the Canon SX 230HS to OP having the Wifi & GPS..?



sujoyp said:


> @SeenuGuddu bro just learning from last 1 year...if u show interest u will get those results too
> 
> U didnt understood  SX230 have wifi and gps and SX220 dont have both
> 
> 20k budget is enough actually...I will check if there is anything more for u...Sx220HS is 15k....something should be there in between



Thanks dude, Please share the information.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

@aroraanant he wants manual PASM modes which r not there in sony hx9v and nikon S9100

There is GPS built in hx9v but GPS and wifi is not that useful camera feature  that too for 2-3k more


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 5, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> one question to you
> why don't you specify the Canon SX 230HS to OP having the Wifi & GPS..?



Coz it has been discontinued by the company and it is no more available in the market also.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Mar 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Coz it has been discontinued by the company and it is no more available in the market also.



Thanks for the information, so you want me to kicking off  the Canon SX 230HS for 15K



sujoyp said:


> @aroraanant he wants manual PASM modes which r not there in sony hx9v and nikon S9100
> 
> There is GPS built in hx9v but GPS and wifi is not that useful camera feature  that too for 2-3k more



so you want me to kicking off  the Canon SX 230HS for 15K


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2012)

For 20k, from timtara using 4000 coupon timtara you can get any one of these

Sony HX100
Fuji H20EXR (AA batteries)
Panasonic FZ100
Canon S95
Nikon P7100

I highly doubt that there will be any other better price deal than this. Probably before we open our eye after blinking, they will scrap this offer off... I am not comfortable buying online by paying online. If you are OK with paying online, go ahead and buy. If not under 20k SX220HS is the best option, I believe. You should get it under 14k from your local dealers.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes I agree that its a great deal if one buys from Timtara but the thing is Timtara has got really bad reviews.
So I suggest people to stay away from it.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 6, 2012)

I found good cameras, but I am not completely satisfied with the image quality of these cameras. I am now increasing my budget up to 26k for a better one. Please suggest a good image quality one.
It is mainly use for home use only, but I need good picture from it.

Is it worthy to buy Canon Powershot S100 in terms of image quality?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 6, 2012)

Please tell me the definition of good according to you.
We have suggest such good cams and you didn't liked any!!!! thats strange


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Please tell me the definition of good according to you.
> We have suggest such good cams and you didn't liked any!!!! thats strange



I am confused with these websites. Some sites say some good about the models described above, some say bad things. I don't want to waste my money. So somebody please suggest the Best one, not the good one.


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 6, 2012)

@OP,
Since you are putting more emphasize on image clarity and you've already increased budget upto 26K, you should opt for an entry level DSLR.

Look into Nikon D3100 or Canon 1100D.


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2012)

Abhi,
Each and every camera has its own merits and demerits. No camera will be cent percent perfect in every features.

Under 10k with full manual control I would call SX150 is the best camera. "Best" depends on what you actually need. If you emphasize more on picture quality, then you should look for DSLR or you may want to check mirror less cameras like Sony Nex series cameras or Olympus EPL series cameras. 

Up to my knowledge I feel, 
Best compact camera - Canon S100 (Canon S95, Panasonic LX5)
Best Bridge camera - Panasonic FZ150 (Sony HX100, Canon SX40)
Best entry level camera (around 30k) - Nikon D3100 (Canon 1100D)
Best entry level camera (around 40k) - Nikon D5100 (Canon 550D)


----------



## Soumik (Mar 9, 2012)

10-20K is Point and shoot range. And in P&S, IMO, Canon results are best so far as i have seen. (SX 220 HS/SX 230 HS and probably upcoming SX 240/260 HS also)


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 9, 2012)

Some of friends recommends Nikon Coolpix P500 and Canon Powershot SX230 HS . What is the difference between them and which is the best in them (in terms of image clarity)?

Customer Reviews showing excellent marks for Canon ELPH 310 HS? Is that camera very good?

@nac
Thank you for your recommendations. Many of my friends recommended them too. But they are saying not to buy Sony? Is camera of Sony bad?


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2012)

Definitely, SX230HS is better than P500.

ELPH 310HS doesn't have manual controls. If you are OK with that, you would get suggested another bunch of cameras.

IMO, preferring one brand over other is subjective. In fact, Sony Nex series cameras are little better than Olympus EPL series...

Considering the budget 20k, the suggested cameras are quoted above your budget. Given that P500 is the best bridge camera.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

OP, frankly speaking you won't be able to spot the "image clarity" which you're asking for. Instead color reproduction (vivid colors), lens capability (zoom, stability, wide angle, etc) or manual settings are which differentiate the cams, not the "image clarity". Until and unless you compare a crap cam with a real good one, you can't spot it.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> OP, frankly speaking you won't be able to spot the "image clarity" which you're asking for. Instead color reproduction (vivid colors), lens capability (zoom, stability, wide angle, etc) or manual settings are which differentiate the cams, not the "image clarity". Until and unless you compare a crap cam with a real good one, you can't spot it.



absolutely right  ultimately both have that small P&S sensor


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all. As Canon SX230 HS is not available now and GPS is not a great option for me, I bought SX220 HS camera today. Now I need your help in getting a good memory card. Is SDHC is better than SD?
One of my friend suggest to purchase 32GB microSDHC card. Will it compatible with my camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2012)

Good choice...get SanDisk ultra 16GB card ...its enough...if u want more speed then get another 16gb ...dont get single 32 GB one


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Good choice...get SanDisk ultra 16GB card ...its enough...if u want more speed then get another 16gb ...dont get single 32 GB one



Thank you... please guide me to select good one. Which one I should purchase? 16GB class 10 SDHC or 16BG class 10 microSDHC?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2012)

Cameras use normal sdhc and not micro sdhc so u can have 16 GB sdhc ..sandisk extreme class 10 is great one


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful inputs and help specially @sujoyp, @aroraanant and @nac. I enjoyed inputs of others too. Now I got a good camera.

This is very pleasure that lots of experienced people are hear for helping us to select good electronics devices. I will surely help others wherever I can.

Thank you all once again!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2012)

Our forum is a place to share knowledge 

Have fun with ur new cam


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats...

Happy clicking...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2012)

@abhilash : please post your experience with the cam as I am confused between sony HX9V and sx220 hs


----------

